# 2015 ford reg cab with 8ft boss



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Selling our 2015 f250 has only 7,700 miles on it. Truck is in great shape! Does not have any power options it's a base work truck. Has spray in liner and truck is undercoat ed as well. Comes with 2yr old boss 8 ft superduty. Plenty of warranty left on this barely used truck. Asking 32k text Rob for pics. 440 477 2731


----------

